# Preventing Your Snowboard From Getting Stolen



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

I just leave mine at home and use what I find at the hill. Sometimes it's a bitch to get the right setup so bring a screwdriver and don't worry about swapping parts.


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

BoardWalk said:


> I just leave mine at home and use what I find at the hill. Sometimes it's a bitch to get the right setup so bring a screwdriver and don't worry about swapping parts.


Uhm not sure if I understood you correctly but why by a stick if you always leave it at home?


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> I just leave mine at home and use what I find at the hill. Sometimes it's a bitch to get the right setup so bring a screwdriver and don't worry about swapping parts.


hahahaha, that made me laugh hard.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Cable lock. Simple, lightweight, and enough of a deterrent to keep most thieves away. The longer you leave it though, the more likely it may get snagged... Just take it back to the car if you plan on doing the apres thing for awhile after riding...


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

nofxn said:


> Uhm not sure if I understood you correctly but why by a stick if you always leave it at home?


Sorry, just kidding. Get a cheap cable lock if you're worried.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Just buy a chain and a lock or a decent bike lock and leave it attached to a rack before you go up the mountain. This way you get better protection and you don't have to haul it around with you.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> I just leave mine at home and use what I find at the hill. Sometimes it's a bitch to get the right setup so bring a screwdriver and don't worry about swapping parts.





nofxn said:


> Uhm not sure if I understood you correctly but why by a stick if you always leave it at home?


This made me :laugh: 

I bought these Cable Lock


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

Interesting, didn't know there were cable locks for snowboards.

My mind is BLOWN!


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, but you can also cut them in about 2 seconds with a leatherman or something similar.


----------



## Therminator (Jan 23, 2012)

The purpose is to make it more difficult to steal than the next nice board that isn't locked.

There is no complete way to prevent a snowboard from being stolen. If a theif wants to take it, they will find a way to take it, regardless of the precautions.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Right, but the chances of a rider carrying a simple multi-tool opposed to someone carrying bolt cutters are pretty different. I am still agreeing with you though as it is better to have something than nothing.


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

Get a ski key. Not too expensive and pretty simple design. Would take a lot of effort to get the board.

Ski Racks, Snowboard Racks, and Locks | Ski Key Systems


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Fucks sake, this thread again?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

From the makers of the Trunk Monkey: All The Trunk Monkeys - Video

Rack Monkey!


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

nofxn said:


> Uhm not sure if I understood you correctly but why by a stick if you always leave it at home?


WOW lol...


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I actually had 2 boards stolen in the same season 2 or 3 years ago. The first was a cheaper old board(nice graphic) with clicker bindings, not locked, but really? who the fV<K steals clickers? The 2nd was a cheap LTD with base model flow's, locked with a cheap cable lock, for 20 minutes outside the bar. Just enough time for me to take a piss, take 2 shots of rum, get a beer and walk outside to have a smoke.

The cheap cable locks are completely useless. I bought another one to lock my next board but I'd keep it lashed to my boot cuz I didn't like it in my pocket. It managed to get under the edge of my board when I was landing a 10' jump, completely smashed to bits AND cut the cable.

Buy a good lock(bike chain lock or better) or keep your board in your sight/locked in car at all times.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

either use a board check, take it with you, or have a friend watch it. everything else is pointless. if someone wants your board, they arent gonna take the one next to it because it isnt locked. they are probably already prepared to snip your cable lock.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Great thing about living here is the restaurant people know us all wheee we go, we put our boards by our table.... Fuck the risks


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I carry my board with me all the time too, I even take it into the bathroom and _rub my dick all over it_ put it by the sink/towel dispenser. I've only had one person in the loft/bar try to make me put my board outside, I told them to fV<K off I'm a member here, no more trouble  I don't completely trust ski-check either, I've had them try to give me the worng board. I told them it wasn't my board and luckily they recognized me and gave me back my board.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

have what appears to be a shitty board. nobody is going to steal it if it is over 4 years old and looks like you rode it through a quarry.


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Moved to Japan. 99.9% of Japanese people aren't petty enough to steal a snowboard, and 99% of the .1% that would steal it aren't at the mountain because they don't like snowboarding. More likely to get your board stolen by a tourist here.


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

So basically there is no way to prevent your snowboard from taking a walk. BRB carrying it on my back as I piss...

How does that lock that guy posted a link to work? Looks secure?


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

nofxn said:


> So basically there is no way to prevent your snowboard from taking a walk. BRB carrying it on my back as I piss...
> 
> How does that lock that guy posted a link to work? Looks secure?


Unless you have yourself a micro GPS unit or one of those boards that shoots our snow in the back where you can send a log chain threw it then no. The sad fact is you could have the best chain and lock and all they have to do is take your binding off. 

Hey there's an idea maybe that company that but LEDs on there snowboard can add a car alarm to go with it!


----------



## loonies (Dec 2, 2011)

Just start digging and bury it down in the snow about a foot or so...no one will know its there


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Short of drilling a 1" hole through the tail and press/bolt/expoxy/glass in a metal flange, running a bike lock through that and your binding, there's no good way to make sure it doesn't grow legs on 'ya. Wouldn't be a bad idea for board makers to do that esp on directional boards, wouldn't affect the ride at all unless you're in powder.


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

Memphis Hawk said:


> Moved to Japan. 99.9% of Japanese people aren't petty enough to steal a snowboard, and 99% of the .1% that would steal it aren't at the mountain because they don't like snowboarding. More likely to get your board stolen by a tourist here.


All my friends in Japan relate stories of losing a wallet or cell phone on the subway, multiple times, and having people return them to the police station... or sleeping on the street once the subways stop without any worry of someone robbing them.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

All it takes is one asshole at the hill to ruin your day..

Locks are only there to keep honest people honest.


----------



## iamjoefox (Jan 13, 2012)

either in the car or board check, board check is usually pretty cheap like a buck or 2 or free with a season pass. no brainer with a $600+ setup


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll put it in board check if they have one available. Otherwise I'll carry it with me wherever I go. If I'm going to the bathroom I have one of my friends watch it. I'll never leave it unattended outside, and I'm not too fond of locks on snowboards(considering how easily bindings can be removed).


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I use this lock








and usually lock my board up where I can still see it if I run in to get a quick bite to eat. If I know I am going to be away fro a while I would take it back to my car, put in in check or to my room. But usually when I'm out I dont take many breaks as I want to get in as much riding as I can


----------

